

Offer HN: Buy my file sharing site - mcrittenden

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fileslap.com<p>Fileslap is a file sharing site with built in file preview that&#x27;s built on Django. Files are stored at S3 (currently costs about $25&#x2F;month) and billing is handled by CheddarGetter. The site itself is on a basic shared host (Webfaction) and could be moved anywhere that supports Django.<p>I&#x27;m eager to sell due to me losing interest about a year ago and the fact that I never marketed it so it&#x27;s not very well known. The site works well but has no paying customers and a small user base on the free plan (the site gets about 100 unique visits a day).<p>Reply here if you&#x27;re interested or email me at mikecrittenden@gmail.com ...I&#x27;d be willing to consider just about any offer.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fileslap.com
======
mcrittenden
Clickable: [http://fileslap.com](http://fileslap.com)

------
nickconfer
Sell it on flippa. You'll get more interest and bids.

------
shawabawa3
The site actually looks pretty good

I'm a little tempted to buy it even though I have absolutely no time to do
anything with it.

Seems like it shouldn't be too hard to get it slightly profitable. I would
just:

    
    
      1. Make a cheaper tier of around $1/month (maybe for 1GB files, 1TB max or something)
    
      2. Make the free tier better. 500mb files maybe
    
      3. Make the non-logged in files last forever
    

Link rot is bad and makes you look bad. People using the free tier is free
advertising. If the files last forever people are more likely to actually use
it.

~~~
mcrittenden
But if free users get unlimited files that last forever, why would anyone pay?

------
machbio
What would the asking rate be ?

~~~
mcrittenden
No asking rate really, just wanted to see what (if anything) people might
offer. I'm willing to consider anything.

~~~
e1ven
Neat site - Just a FYI- I second the flippa suggestion. You might also want to
post relevant data, such as #users, techstack, etc, etc.

GL.

